# Snowflake Shrimp lolx



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

haha, just got some snowball shrimp from other country~~
But i find this on with eggs, maybe i should name it as Snowflake Shrimp


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

it could be a crossed shrimp.... i find shrimps that have crossed in the past have white snowflake dots of them.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

nice, wonder hows the babies looks like haha xp


----------

